# ANSCO Flash Clipper



## Dinardy (Jun 11, 2014)

1930s P&S? It's an interesting, light weight camera that shoots 616, but can be converted to 120 or even 35mm.

Do you have any personal experience with one? This was passed down to me by by grandfather, along with a few other cameras.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool piece. Made by Agfa from 1930's till the 50's.....but not during WWII. Here is a neat little article on converting to 120....... http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/346...-box-camera-to-shoot-120-film-25k?da=y&dnad=y


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Scotty, I thought there was a variation of the Clipper but with a different name, I was probably thinking of the Agfa variation of this Ansco. I don't have the Clipper but have the Clack! Now I need a Click. 

I think these midcentury or earlier bakelite viewfinder cameras are fairly similar in the way they work. Once you load it and close it back up it's a matter of turning the knob to advance til you see dots and dashes and arrows then finally you see a number 1. I feel like I'm turning and turning... 

I think I just like the little red windows (and am too easily entertained). There's not much else to know about these I don't think. Some have a setting for bulb and M so you need to make sure it's not set to bulb. Unless you feel compelled to set up and use one of those old fashioned shutter releases. Just make sure you tape up the film after you rewind so it stays light tight til you get it developed.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------

